# Window Motor TSB Info for owners



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's the info pertaining to the window motors:

The TSB # is 64-12-01

Replacement Parts numbers are:

5C5-959-801-D-Z01 WINDOW MOTOR
5C5-959-802-F-Z01 WINDOW MOTOR


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Dealer ordered the parts today. Hopefully it will fix the windows.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Wow... there's someone at VW who's actually awake. This issue also plagued the last generation NB but VW didn't do didley for a few years. 

:thumbup:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Wow... there's someone at VW who's actually awake. This issue also plagued the last generation NB but VW didn't do didley for a few years.
> 
> :thumbup:


The best thing about it is that it's ACTUALLY a fix. I had mine done a couple of weeks ago and have had absolutely ZERO problems since.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I had my window motors replaced and I noticed it happened once on the driver side since, but so far just that one time. Normally, it would do it again after the next attempt. Still keeping an eye on it...


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

I took my less than a week old Turbo Beetle to the shop today because of the same window issue. I was told that one of the window motor gears is too thick so VW is now using a different manufacturer as a replacement. It will take a week to get the new parts so hopefully that will fix it. 

I imagine we can expect some more issues being this is a first year car. :banghead:

Lots of good info in this forum - thanks!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Have an appontment with VW Service on next Wednesday. Have told them the problem
only appears infrequently and there is no way for it to appear 'on command' but have 
mentioned the TSB and part replacement numbers Plex was kind enough to supply so
let's see what happens Wednesday.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

TSB aren't recalls so it depends on the dealer. Some will do it w/o many questions and some will tell you to go hump a tree. 

Personally, I would weave an epic sad story to the dealer.... ie you were driving home the other night, rolled down the window and it wouldn't go up. You ended up driving 3 hours in 50*F temperature and your child got a cold. Say it loud either with rage or sad eyes so everyone in the dealer can hear it. 

:laugh:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> TSB aren't recalls so it depends on the dealer. Some will do it w/o many questions and some will tell you to go hump a tree.


You're correct since it isn't a recall however the dealer still gets reimbursed from VW just like a recall so most will do it. It'd take a real ****ty dealer to not honor it and I'd be sure to take my business elsewhere. 

The best thing you can do is bring documentation with you and show them that you've done your homework on the issue so that they know they can't BS you with made up excuses.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

I just got the call today that the part is in to fix the window. All they did was look for a TSB after I came in and explained the problem. That sucks that some of you have to fight to get things worked on.

On another note, has anyone had this happen on the passengers side? It happened for the first time today on mine. :thumbdown:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

While waiting for my next service appointment to address the occasional 'upsy - downzy'
malfunction, I experienced the windows going into 'full manual mode', requiring me to
hold the switch for the full-length 'run' of the glass. It happened on both windows using
the driver's controls. When I ran the driver's side window all the way 'up' and held the
switch for about 5 seconds everything went back to 'normal' for both windows.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

*Finally!!!*

AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh..... 

That's me breathing a sigh of relief after finally getting my Beetle back from having both window motors replaced. Apparently the parts were on national back order. 

Now I believe I can say my Bug is finally bug free!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just got back from VW Service. They concluded that the problem with my window going 
'up' halfway.....and then back 'down' is due to a ' guide' Gear # 5C0-957-821. The part 
was ordered and will be installed next Tuesday. The rep told me that the problem part 
is mentioned in their Tech Note 2028594/2. 

Note: I had alerted them to the window motor part numbers supplied by Plex, 
they being 5C5-959-801-D-Z01 and 5C5-959-802-D-Z01, but they claim the part number 
they ordered today will solve the problem. Hope so.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone else had issues after replacing the window regulators? It hasn't happened near as often as it use to, but mainly the driver-side still does it.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Just got back from VW Service. They concluded that the problem with my window going
> 'up' halfway.....and then back 'down' is due to a ' guide' Gear # 5C0-957-821. The part
> was ordered and will be installed next Tuesday. The rep told me that the problem part
> is mentioned in their Tech Note 2028594/2.


 They started with replacement gears on mine but that did not solve the problem, so they also replaced both motors and that seemed to do the trick.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> They started with replacement gears on mine but that did not solve the problem, so they also replaced both motors and that seemed to do the trick.


 Will see if I too have to get them to change the motors. This step-by-step process is a 
real pain in the A$$ but it is the procedure we must follow.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I've already had my driver's side window "greased" once by the dealership. Taking it back in tomorrow morning, will report back with what they try next.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sonic_va said:


> I've already had my driver's side window "greased" once by the dealership. Taking it back in tomorrow morning, will report back with what they try next.


 Sounds like the same thing I was confronted with. In my case they examined the inner windows 
for two hours and then ordered a Gear 5C0-957-821 which gets installed Tuesday. If that 
doesn' do the trick then the two motos Plex mentioned will have to be ordered and installed.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Will see if I too have to get them to change the motors. This step-by-step process is a
> real pain in the A$$ but it is the procedure we must follow.


 Be sure they provide you with a nice loaner for your inconvenience...


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Perhaps recently they further identified the gears as being the most frequent culprit in the malfunctioning windows and therefore have changed the solution language in the TSB's 

Probably cheaper for VW vs. replacing the whole motor assemblies. 

That being said it's still a head scratcher as to how it could only be the gears. As I understood it, the issue was a result of the motor assembly applying too much tension in at least one place for some and in two places for others. The unique curvature of the glass magnified the motors' flaws. 

The majority of complaints stated that it is/was happening at roughly the one-third and/or the two-thirds open positions. 

For those getting the new "gear 1st" fix, please report results/findings for us.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Perhaps recently they further identified the gears as being the most frequent culprit in the malfunctioning windows and therefore have changed the solution language in the TSB's
> 
> Probably cheaper for VW vs. replacing the whole motor assemblies.
> 
> ...


 Plex - I'm having it installed on Tuesday and will report if it seems to be doing the trick. 
I do remember the service manager referring it to a 'guide' but when I saw the 'no charge' 
invoice it said 'Gear'.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I believe there are three possible reasons for the window problem. The first was the software responsible for the pinch-protect being too sensitive, then the gears, and finally the motors. 

When I first brought mine in for the issue, they checked to see if I was running the latest software. It was so they then switched out the gears. That did not resolve the issue, so they ordered the motors. Unfortunately, a lot of Beetle owners are experiencing this problem, so the parts are sometimes hard to come by and were on national backorder for some time.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

the beet said:


> I believe there are three possible reasons for the window problem. The first was the software responsible for the pinch-protect being too sensitive, then the gears, and finally the motors.
> 
> When I first brought mine in for the issue, they checked to see if I was running the latest software. It was so they then switched out the gears. That did not resolve the issue, so they ordered the motors. Unfortunately, a lot of Beetle owners are experiencing this problem, so the parts are sometimes hard to come by and were on national backorder for some time.


 It took 2 months for the dealer to get mine in!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just received letter from VW confirming my Tuesday appointment. It mentions the following: 

Services requested are: 25VWZZM1 BODY MISC 1


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

Brought my beetle in Friday to deal w/ the window situation. The dealer did the software install and changed the gears out. They said that if it doesn't fix the problem they would change the motors out. It didn't take terribly long for them to perfrom the download and gears, but they gave me a loaner anyway so I didn't have to sit around. 

So far so good. I haven't had to fight the window at all. Also, window motors are on a 17 day back order. If I have issues w/ the window, I'll wait until the 10k mile maintenance. 

I like that I've been able to drive some other VW's that I've been wondering about. The CC, I love it!! The Eos...eehhh....not very exciting.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

They gave me a Jetta (no Beetle, but much nicer than the Nissan they originally had me in).


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> They gave me a Jetta (no Beetle, but much nicer than the Nissan they originally had me in).


When driving the Nissan, I hope you kept to the desolate streets and only at night so no one
could take a legible photo of you driving? I can't begin to tell you how many VW owners were
reported to VW - Wolfsburg for similar infractions and received letters that began with the word
DUMB-KOFF!


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

Had the motors and gears replaced last week on 2 different days after the drivers window was stuck all the way down, and they were working great until today. The drivers window started the same BS today, the one touch not working and not closing after closing the door. I am done with the car.....


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Have my car in the shop, as we speak, for the guide gear that is supposed to solve the
'upsy - downzy' problem. Next step, if needed, will be the replacement of the motors.
If that doesn't fix the problem I will have to enlist the aid of my neighborhood gypsy
named Lady Gavonga (Not sure if she is related to Lady Ghia/aka Moody Lucy). We
will have a seance and attempt to reach Ferdie Porsche in 'the spirit world', for a 
window fix that is permanent.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> When driving the Nissan, I hope you kept to the desolate streets and only at night so no one
> could take a legible photo of you driving? I can't begin to tell you how many VW owners were
> reported to VW - Wolfsburg for similar infractions and received letters that began with the word
> DUMB-KOFF!


True, so true...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Have my car in the shop, as we speak, for the guide gear that is supposed to solve the
> 'upsy - downzy' problem. Next step, if needed, will be the replacement of the motors.
> If that doesn't fix the problem I will have to enlist the aid of my neighborhood gypsy
> named Lady Gavonga (Not sure if she is related to Lady Ghia/aka Moody Lucy). We
> ...


Maybe she is related to Lady Gaga...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just got a call from VW Service. After taking my car in a few hours ago they just now realize
that only one guide gear was ordered so I will have to come back to have them both done
at the same time. Had they installed one, I would have had time while waiting for the second
one to arrive to see how it was working. Then, if it wasn't, they could have ordered the motors.
Now, I have to wait for that second part, then schedule another install date, and then wait to
see if the problem persists and requires the motors. Should have called Lady Gavonga at the
outset of the problem. I know 'Ferdie' would have come through for me. Heck, my Beetle is
like a great, great, great. great grandson of his.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I just like saying Gaga...


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Had my Turbo at the dealership for try #3 yesterday. They replaced a "regulator" in the driver's side door. We'll see how this works...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

My service advisor knows all about the issue, so he is going by the books meaning they will preform the TSB, but he has put me on the backorder list for the entire window system (motor, regulator, etc).


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

And the regulator did not fix the issue...so not ready to go in for a 4th service visit. :banghead:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sonic_va said:


> And the regulator did not fix the issue...so not ready to go in for a 4th service visit. :banghead:


 I was told that the 'gear guide' is the problem with regard to the 'upzy-downzy' problem. Am 
still waiting for those parts to arrive for both windows. You mention a regulator but did they 
replace your 'gear guides'........what ever they are?


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't think so, though with the first 2 visits it was claimed they "cleaned the guides". So frustrating, I love the looks of my Beetle but I'm starting to miss the refinement of my Mk6 GTI.


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

Man, this is baloney. Sounds like the early MkIV's all over again. 

Are the cars still leaving Puebla with issues? Or are the newest ones any better? 

I'm comparing a GTI and a Beetle Turbo, but these teething issues have me thinking that the MkVI GTI, much later in its life cycle, is more ironed out.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

spongebob_squarepants said:


> Man, this is baloney. Sounds like the early MkIV's all over again.
> 
> Are the cars still leaving Puebla with issues? Or are the newest ones any better?
> 
> I'm comparing a GTI and a Beetle Turbo, but these teething issues have me thinking that the MkVI GTI, much later in its life cycle, is more ironed out.


 I just got mine, built only a month or two ago. Windows are screwed up, I have the fuel gauge issue, horn doesn't work, trim pieces are mis-fitted.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

spongebob_squarepants said:


> Man, this is baloney. Sounds like the early MkIV's all over again.
> 
> Are the cars still leaving Puebla with issues? Or are the newest ones any better?
> 
> I'm comparing a GTI and a Beetle Turbo, but these teething issues have me thinking that the MkVI GTI, much later in its life cycle, is more ironed out.


 I had a first year MkVI GTI (2010) and didn't have any issues...so every little problem this Beetle has had has been magnified in my mind.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

At te dealer right now. There are four others here with the window issue and the fuel gauge issue.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> I just got mine, built only a month or two ago. Windows are screwed up, I have the fuel gauge issue, horn doesn't work, trim pieces are mis-fitted.


 I have it on anonymous source that the VW is training its Puebla employees in German in the hope that it would make them more efficient, anal retentive, precise, correct... but it ain't working.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Cadenza_7o said:


> I have it on anonymous source that the VW is training its Puebla employees in German in the hope that it would make them more efficient, anal retentive, precise, correct... but it ain't working.


 As long as it is the little stuff I really do not care. 

All of the major components are robot built. :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Three days after the TSB my window is worse than before... 

Now it will not clinch up after closing the door and auto up and down no longer works. 

:facepalm: 

So now my drivers window is permamently down about an inch, so I have to tape it. Nothing like taping a window shut on a week old car.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Seriously, why hasn't VW issued a recall on this yet? It's obvious they effed them all up...


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Three days after the TSB my window is worse than before...
> 
> Now it will not clinch up after closing the door and auto up and down no longer works.
> 
> ...


 
The auto-up down has been deactivated. Per the owner's manual: 

1. Get in car, turn it on 
2. Put window all the way up 
3. Pull all the way up on the window switch, hold it for one second, and release. 
4. Pull it all the way up again and release it. 

Auto up/down should now be back on. 

Cheers, 
Dave


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

I took mine in today. They were going to fix it but apparently the service expert from Denver must look at and will do so today. VW sent out an email saying no fix was needed - my service guy is not happy. I'll let everyone know what happens.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

TragicallyHip said:


> The auto-up down has been deactivated. Per the owner's manual:
> 
> 1. Get in car, turn it on
> 2. Put window all the way up
> ...


 Already tried reseting the window earlier it did not work. Service advisor will call me back once they get the new parts in.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Just got this in an email from VW: 

Instructions to raise window and restore basic setting: 
– If window enters pinch protection during “auto up” function multiple times and will not close, 
please hold the window switch in the up position until the window closes. 
– Perform the following steps after closing the window to restore the basic settings: 
Turn on the ignition, close the door and ensure the window is fully closed 
Pull up on window switch for at least 2 seconds, release switch, pull switch up again 
momentarily 
“Auto up” function is now available


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Turbo just got dropped off for visit #4 for the window issue. They have to consult with "VW Technical and possibly order parts". Though they put me in a loaner before I demanded...hello slightly-used, but loaded, CC. :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Window fixed itself today... 

I then reset it and it has worked so far. Still on the back order list for every window piece, motor, regulator, guide, etc.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

My dealer has ordered a part (hope it fixes the WHOLE problem, not just a band-aid). 
Since the passenger window seldom gets rolled down, I guess I'd better start rolling it down on a regular basis so I know if (when) it will happen there. 
Even with the issues I LOVE my Beetle! 

BTW, my dealer has not given me any trouble when I tell them something is wrong. I just tell them I KNOW this is a known issue! I have you guys to back me up! 
THANKS ALL!eace:


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

Service manager had a guy from Denver look at my car. then he showed me the email from VW (TSB) regarding the issue. They made some adjustments and reset it (what the email said to do). Told me that may or may not fix and to bring it in if it starts again. So far so good. Service manager then explained how the New Beetle had the same problem and you would think they would have finally gotten it right! 

Now the BIG news is that I got a call from VW today, a project manager, that apologized about the issue and said that engineers are working hard to fix it. Once they figure it out we will get a call and then VW will make 2 of my car payments.  

I like the sound of that!


----------



## dr.GTI (Dec 24, 2001)

Went in last week and when I mentioned the window Issue, the service manager knew all about it and ordered two new motors and guides, going in tomorrow for the fix. Seems like this is a major problem with all cars.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Got my car back today, everything seems fine. Seams they replaced a "gear and window motor". Only time will tell if this fixes it or not. VWoA really needs to get a comprehensive fix out to their dealer network.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Got my car back today, everything seems fine. Seams they replaced a "gear and window motor". Only time will tell if this fixes it or not. VWoA really needs to get a comprehensive fix out to their dealer network.


 The "fix" they have right now isn't working on every car (including mine) so they are in the process of trying to figure out a solution for every car. When it doesn't work they send a rep out to document everything and from what I've been told they are looking at the logic system for the windows to see if there is a solution there. 

I couldn't leave mine with them since they're 2 hours away and the rep wouldn't be at the dealership until the following day so mine will have to get looked again some other time.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> My dealer has ordered a part (hope it fixes the WHOLE problem, not just a band-aid).
> Since the passenger window seldom gets rolled down, I guess I'd better start rolling it down on a regular basis so I know if (when) it will happen there.
> Even with the issues I LOVE my Beetle!
> 
> ...


 I find that the driver's window does much more 'upzy - downzy' than the passenger side but 
got VW to order gear guides for both sides. Parts are in and I'm having them installed, along 
with the discolored black plastic right side mirror, on Monday.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Went in for my third repair attempt yesterday. No dice.... Still not functioning as well. 

BTW The TSB on made it worse.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

So last night my window flat out refused to go up or down. I tried turning the car on and off. No dice. Luckily I was at home and could come back an hour later to close the window. By then the window brain had reset and the window went up. It's getting the point that I'm afraid to use the windows if I am going anywhere but home.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

katie78 said:


> So last night my window flat out refused to go up or down. I tried turning the car on and off. No dice. Luckily I was at home and could come back an hour later to close the window. By then the window brain had reset and the window went up. It's getting the point that I'm afraid to use the windows if I am going anywhere but home.


 Since VW does send out questionaires asking about how they performed for you, I would 
speak to the service manager and tell him that you are not going to give a glowing report 
for his department unless your windows are properly fixed. You might want to also tell him 
that if he will accept the cost of you going to a mechanic shop that specializes in window 
repairs, you would allow them to ascertain what the problems are......specifically. When my 
dealer's service dep't had me come in and wait for hours before telling me my parts weren't 
in, I gave his department a failing grade with regard to the service I was given. He told me 
that I 'really hurt him with that report', but I told him he had better get involved with what is 
going on in his department. Maybe he's in the wrong line of work.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

If they just turned off the auto up/down feature, the window would probably work fine for all of us.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

katie78 said:


> If they just turned off the auto up/down feature, the window would probably work fine for all of us.


 There should be a way to lock it into manual mode. My windows went into the mode once 
but I don't remember how I caused it? Probably by holding the switch throughout the 
movement going up and or down.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Picked up my Beetle yesterday, less than 30 miles on it and already having this window issue  Guess its time for me to schedule service


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

DubGirl13 said:


> Picked up my Beetle yesterday, less than 30 miles on it and already having this window issue  Guess its time for me to schedule service


Good luck. VWoA is taking mine back. Ridiculous.


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> Good luck. VWoA is taking mine back. Ridiculous.


What do you mean by "taking mine back"? Lemon law, or a 4th repair, or something else?

After the MkIV window nonsense that went on for years, you'd think they'd have their sh*t together. I feel bad for you guys. This sort of thing can really sour an ownership experience. :thumbdown:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Other VWs that have frame-less windows are the CC, EOS. Do they also have the same problem?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

spongebob_squarepants said:


> What do you mean by "taking mine back"? Lemon law, or a 4th repair, or something else?
> 
> After the MkIV window nonsense that went on for years, you'd think they'd have their sh*t together. I feel bad for you guys. This sort of thing can really sour an ownership experience. :thumbdown:


Currently they are offering people $1500 vouchers for a new or used VW. I however am going through the lemon process. 3 repair attempts and then 1 final repair attempt. VW is stalling though, incredibly aggravating. 



Cadenza_7o said:


> Other VWs that have frame-less windows are the CC, EOS. Do they also have the same problem?


CC and Eos are fine. 2012 GTI had pinch protection issues, but nothing like the Beetle.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

DubGirl13 said:


> Picked up my Beetle yesterday, less than 30 miles on it and already having this window issue  Guess its time for me to schedule service


Dub, 

It is not a mileage thing. Most, if not all of the Beetles are having this issue. They come with this issue. My 2006 also had this problem, but not so severe as there was no window-gap function. 

When they ordered the parts for my repair, that were at the time on back-order, they said that they needed to order more for the new cars that were still on the lot to be sold. I can only assume that the ones currently coming off the assembly line in Mexico, have this issue resolved.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Currently they are offering people $1500 vouchers for a new or used VW. I however am going through the lemon process. 3 repair attempts and then 1 final repair attempt. VW is stalling though, incredibly aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> CC and Eos are fine. 2012 GTI had pinch protection issues, but nothing like the Beetle.


Really unbelievable VW can't get this figured out, and wonder what else will go wrong with these cars when they get more miles on. I currently own a 2010 Challenger with 26,000 trouble free miles so far, and previous was an 06' Impala with 0 problems during warranty period. Looking to trade in the Challenger by fall, and the Turbo Beetle has been on my short list.....may have to cross it off that list. Which is really sad. Great looking car, and the turbo manual I test drove was a blast. Very few cars out there in the "affordable range" that excite. Beetle is one of them, but not worth the hassle if they don't get it figured out soon. Good luck to everyone. Hope it gets worked out, and I can join your ranks as a satisfied Beetle owner someday.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Derby Herbie - 

One can never escape minor but irritating issues with VWs. One can only hope that repair cost on those items aren't extravagant. 

1998-2010 New Beetle issues include: MAF sensor, window regulator, coil-packs, diverter valve, coolant temp sensor, mechanical spoiler, gas filler door, brake-light switch sensor, door sensor, oil dipstick tube, 01M 4sp automatic transmission

Of the above, my '01 NB with 203k mile has had... 

-MAF sensor (on 3rd unit, 2 covered by warranty)
-Coil-packs (2 sets, covered by recalls)
-Diverter valve (on 3rd unit)
-Coolant temp sensor (on 2nd unit)
-Oil dipstick tube (on 2nd unit)

-Mechanical spoiler on Turbo NB (sticky, sometimes doesn't deploy)
-Gas filler door (dead, must open manually)
-Door sensor (driver door is dead, ECU thinks the door is always closed)

-Window regulator (surprisingly... original set)
-Brake-light switch sensor (surprisingly... still works)
-01M auto transmission (fortune strikes... still works)

The reason I still drive a VW is doing the maintenance myself keeps the cost down... and a Toyota could kill me.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I owned 2 New Beetles previously and had no major issues. My '06 did have issues w/the window, similar to the 2012 models, but other than that just regular maintenance.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

My service dept told me Big VW is telling service depts not to fix anymore windows as the TSB for the windows isn't fixing the problem. The techs in Mexico added some gears in a fruitless attempt to resolve the problem. They are telling me it could be a month before the German techs figure out what the issue is. In the meantime they are instructing us to NOT USE OUR WINDOWS. Lovely.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Derby Herbie -
> 
> One can never escape minor but irritating issues with VWs. One can only hope that repair cost on those items aren't extravagant.
> 
> ...


Wish my dad was still around then he could fix it. I don't possess his mechanical skills. But might still have to buy one  Yep, best to stay away from those runaway Toyotas


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

katie78 said:


> My service dept told me Big VW is telling service depts not to fix anymore windows as the TSB for the windows isn't fixing the problem. The techs in Mexico added some gears in a fruitless attempt to resolve the problem. They are telling me it could be a month before the German techs figure out what the issue is. In the meantime they are instructing us to NOT USE OUR WINDOWS. Lovely.



That's hilarious...I have to use my window at least once a day to badge into my apartment building's garage. :thumbdown:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I have to roll my drivers window down at least 5 times a day.... Plus I never use A/C and always have my windows down. 

Received a call from a case representative, non-manager, and I am cleared for my third window repair attempt. They have the new parts for me. We will see if that fixes it. I am skeptical.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> I have to roll my drivers window down at least 5 times a day.... Plus I never use A/C and always have my windows down.
> 
> Received a call from a case representative, non-manager, and I am cleared for my third window repair attempt. They have the new parts for me. We will see if that fixes it. I am skeptical.


Update, dealer says no go, VW does not currently have a fix.

Sent a letter and documentation to my state prosecutor and called VWoA again, left a message, they haven't called me back. I will call them back again.


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

No problems with our windows since the dealer "reset" them. Use the windows all the time and no problem. I got the same "we don't know what is causing it but we will reset them and when we figure it out we'll call you" story. Even got a call from VW of America saying they were going to make 2 of my payments once they have a fix. It really sucks to have something like a window motor cause us grief -- overall I really like the car.


----------



## CJ_Beetle (Jul 9, 2012)

*Nervous buyer...*

Hey guys, new to the forum as I have just purchased my first VW. I purchased a 2012 reef blue beetle turbo but do not get it until the end of July. It seems like a long time to wait and I'm hoping the wait is to fix the issues listed in this forum. I test drove a GTI and liked it but I liked the feel of the beetle a little bit better. Does anyone think that I should see about changing my mind and buying the GTI? Since I haven't received it yet, I don't see why they wouldn't sell me a GTI off the lot instead. Thoughts???


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

If you're unwilling to wait for first model year issues to be worked out then by all means go for the GTI. The problems are a minor annoyance and will be fixed eventually, only you can decide if it's worth waiting for.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

neoyeti said:


> Even got a call from VW of America saying they were going to make 2 of my payments once they have a fix.


So basically, you'll be making all of the payments. LOL 

For the record, my driver's side has started acting up again post TSB fix.


----------



## CJ_Beetle (Jul 9, 2012)

*Warranty?*



TechnoBlue01 said:


> If you're unwilling to wait for first model year issues to be worked out then by all means go for the GTI. The problems are a minor annoyance and will be fixed eventually, only you can decide if it's worth waiting for.


I imagine the annoyances are all covered under warranty? So then do you suggest the extended warranty? I currently have 4 years/80K kilometers included with the purchase. I can extend it 2 years for $2600 or some ridiculous amount. May not keep the car that long but then again, I can't be sure.


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

CJ_Beetle said:


> I imagine the annoyances are all covered under warranty? So then do you suggest the extended warranty? I currently have 4 years/80K kilometers included with the purchase. I can extend it 2 years for $2600 or some ridiculous amount. May not keep the car that long but then again, I can't be sure.




No need, IMO. VW tends to extend warranties on individual parts that are known to be issues.

For example, my 2007 GTI has these additional 10-year, 100,000k warranties:

-3rd Brake Light
-DSG mechatronics unit
-High Pressure Fuel Pump, Cam follower, and Camshaft

And that's just off the top of my head. VW will take care of you if you're patient and willing to love them back.

Except for these "know-issue" type things (usually a faulty part), the core car is usually quite reliable and well capable of lasting a long, long time. Just expect a letter from VW every now and then explaining a possible problem and requesting you bring the car in for update/repair.

If you think you'll do any better in, say, a Honda, you should research recall information. All manufacturers recall cars for know issues, and solutions take time to produce. Honestly, VW probably has to redesign the entire window regulator, and they're not going to just crap out another bad design without thorough and extensive testing.

Is it an inconvenience? Yes. But you should have known that buying the first model year of any car by any manufacturer is a total crapshoot and that you are part of the R&D process.


----------



## CJ_Beetle (Jul 9, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks SethDude. I had some time to think about it last night and I just love the Beetle too much to pass it up for another car that I am just not in love with...so to speak. It is one of the best looking vehicles on the market IMO. I think I can live with the window issue for now and who knows, they may have it fixed by the time my car arrives at my dealership for me to pick up. I have a feeling the delay is due to the sunroof issue they've had. Either way, the wait is killing me!


----------

